# Best drywall screw gun?



## KING OF ROCK (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the dewalt 272 but i find you sometimes get play in the nosecone...tends to get wobbly and screws sometimes fall off.... Is there any way to tighten them or do you have to have a service tech. Replace it? Thank you for your time.
Blaise


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

I have an old porter cable drill and router set I use, can't get the drill anymore I've rebuilt the darn thing about 5 times now ... my back up is a Dewalt model.


I love my Porter cable set up, I have them on a one foot pigtail (with twist-lock ends) for quick change between screwing & routing out boxes...

the only drawback is the cone depth has to be changed whenever you remove it. (the old screw off kind) but I rarely touch the cone setting.


----------



## rb_plastering (Jan 5, 2010)

*drywall*

hi there get a senco they are the best i use them all the time and have no problems with them


----------



## mj04 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have had no problems with my trusty Makita screw gun.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

KING OF ROCK said:


> I love the dewalt 272 but i find you sometimes get play in the nosecone...tends to get wobbly and screws sometimes fall off.... Is there any way to tighten them or do you have to have a service tech. Replace it? Thank you for your time.
> Blaise


I know a million folks will chime in and tell me how wrong I am,, but you need a new shaft,,, just a few bucks at the big ole box store,,, you will think you have a new gun,,,, just go for it man


----------



## Carpenter Wayne (Dec 21, 2009)

Hard to beat Hilti Screw guns IMHO :blink:


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a Senco duraspin...it is excellent for times when I'm hanging rock alone or in a awkward area because it can free up one hand.


----------



## Bolt (Nov 5, 2009)

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> I know a million folks will chime in and tell me how wrong I am,, but you need a new shaft,,, just a few bucks at the big ole box store,,, you will think you have a new gun,,,, just go for it man


A new shaft always helps. Also take off the nose cone. you'll see a brass bushing (guide for the shaft) make sure its pushed in all the way and the inner hole of the guide isnt too worn or oblong. Which is caused by using the gun to pull out misses. When you push the gun to the side to help the screw grab some of the board to get it out. Also if you have the all plastic nose cone's on the 272's their crap. Get the cone's that have the all metal top. Much better, easier, and more comfortable to get screws on.


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

dewalt 4000 rpm or the old hilti 4000 ,that thy dont make no more . just bought two hilti 18 volt 4200 rpm cordless screw guns works really good, but a little bulky. but are made to turn on and let run thay have cooling fans built in side of them. grate guns its about time


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

matt grisham said:


> dewalt 4000 rpm or the old hilti 4000 ,that thy dont make no more . just bought two hilti 18 volt 4200 rpm cordless screw guns works really good, but a little bulky. but are made to turn on and let run thay have cooling fans built in side of them. grate guns its about time


Why didn't you buy the new 21.6v lithium SF5000A? They are lighter and more compact than the 18v and spin at 5000 rpm.


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

Tony M said:


> Why didn't you buy the new 21.6v lithium SF5000A? They are lighter and more compact than the 18v and spin at 5000 rpm.


 just a Little to fast for dry wall


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

i use any gun that's available. Certainly some are better than others. Usually the Dewalt , i find, is the most durable. I literally throw them off ladders and across rooms. Thats how i treat most of my tools, except certain key pieces. I view the screw guns as disposable and only purchase reconditioned ones. I know the guys on the crew will treat them like crap as well, so why bother with the best stuff. The Dewalts always keep working. I have a beautiful HILTI which is great. I never use it.:whistling


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

These Duraspins are awesome when your alone, can't backspin missing screws but they are great.. but you still cant beat the old fashion Makitas..have 4 of them and they keep on going even after 20 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Feb 3, 2010)

Anything 4000 rpm or better is good. I work with metal studs and much like a guitar, a screwgun is only as good as the operator. Personally for side work I use a Hilti SD 4500 but at work the use dewalt 272's. Like was said earlier its soooo important to have a good shaft and a good tip.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

*Problems*

I've bought 4 dewalt screw guns. I had to take back 1 of them bc it quit working 1 month after buying it. One of my guns I've had less than a year works ok, but makes a grinding sound. I don't think I will buy another dewalt.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

I used to have a couple of Milwaulkee's and when they died I got a Porter Cable. I do not hang as much rock as I used to but it has performed well.

Bill


----------



## ryanterp (Feb 7, 2009)

Hilti... Hilti all the way. And just in case the Hilti breaks down, I have another one still in the box, brand new, for back up. It's sat there for three years now, undisturbed. Unlike my Dewallet that I had before where I needed a back up for my back up because it seemed like something was always going wrong. Never had a problem with the Hilti though.


----------



## CINEMASUPER (Aug 23, 2009)

Hilti I have an older one with the ergonomic grip with a hook
that sure is handy to hang on a lift or scaffold. I mainly frame
metal studs but have used it for hanging board and it works great.
One thing I can never understand about the east coast is why
on earth don't y'all get the 50' whips(cords) for your guns? The
10' cords require another extension cord and the plug gets
hung up on scaffolds, lifts etc.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

CINEMASUPER said:


> Hilti I have an older one with the ergonomic grip with a hook
> that sure is handy to hang on a lift or scaffold. I mainly frame
> metal studs but have used it for hanging board and it works great.
> One thing I can never understand about the east coast is why
> ...


cuz we're not as cool as u west coast guys:jester:


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

IM THE ONLY man on the crew with somthing longer then a 10' got a 25' and its great. One of the many bennifits to getting the exact tool u need off the internet rather then settling for somthing the depots got. speaking of guns any of u guys see the new makita line? they look sick might have to look into one. whithout a new thread my gun now spins at 3500. next gun might be 4000. iv seen a 6000rpm gun is that to much or is the more rpm's the merrier.


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I don't understand why you guys use corded tools when there are excellent cordless ones available.


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

i have a cordless makita but i only use it if i only need to hang a few boards or close some things up. if im hanging all day im usin a cord. one less thing to worry about IMO. that being said, the L ion batterys for the makita lxts are fantastic


----------



## SheetrockDoc (Mar 7, 2010)

Duraspin...I use rigid and senco, like em both...fast fast fast!! I keep a cordless handy to take out missed screws and tighten any that need it


----------



## dicksdrywall (Aug 14, 2008)

Makita 6824, anyone using it? Seems nice a quiet and the flip down belt clip would get you in there a little closer.
Talked to the guy at KMS and he says that Makita is discontinuing their corded screwguns (6824-6825) in favor of the lithium ion cordless.
I need to replace my CRAP Rigid screwgun.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

The last whole house I hung as a drywaller was in 1990. We loved those old metal cone B&D's for wood and the sreaming Makitas for metal.

For self-tappers we used the Milwaukee 2500 . Then Hilti came out with the 5000 and I tried that for a while.

I've tried using my corded guns a few times but usually end up using my battery Dewalt to finish the job. Just not used to pumping them in with electricity anymore.

Got a 50 boarder comming up and I'll prob start out with the cords on that one.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Tony M said:


> I don't understand why you guys use corded tools when there are excellent cordless ones available.


Corded is faster. I'm very quick with a battery gun and there is no way I could beat a guy with a corded gun.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

all depends how much drywall you do, if you are doing it all day everyday, go with a hilti and spend the money. i have a 99 dollar corded senco and use it several times a year but not on a daily basis, for the money it's fine for me. i thought it would have busted years ago but it's still going. doesn't do inside corners well. so i keep my impact driver handy for that.
i've used it for subfloor as well, better than doing it by hand but not as good as the longer extended quickdrive or something like it.


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> Corded is faster. I'm very quick with a battery gun and there is no way I could beat a guy with a corded gun.


Do you use collated or single screws?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

I like my Makita 18volt impact with the small 18v battery for small jobs, it is AWESOME for putting screws in.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i can't imagine anyone doing drywall all day without a collated gun, corded or cordless, it's the only way to go.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

ApgarNJ said:


> i can't imagine anyone doing drywall all day without a collated gun, corded or cordless, it's the only way to go.


I am not lucky enough to be on jobs big enough to justify a collated gun. For the small jobs i do LOVE my Makita :clap:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Tony M said:


> Do you use collated or single screws?


 
Single screws.....never tried collated. We always heard the price was higher and the all the cost was not worth it. That was always the thought in my circle. 

Not to knock them ,but if they are so great why don't i know of anybody that uses them? The only guys I ever saw using them were roofers and deckers/floor sheaters.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

you buy the senco one, it's 99 bucks for corded and it's great for small jobs. i use it for bathroom remodels and it really make it go faster when hanging rock. i didn't buy top of the line for this tool because i know i don't do drywall everyday. i stopped hand feeding a few years ago and am so glad i did. you don't have to spend a ton of money for a collated gun plus you can use it for other jobs as well. 
i want a second gun with extension for doing subfloor screwing.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The PROBLEM with today's DeWalt DWG is the PLASTIC Nosecone that mates with the METAL body.

Knock the Cone, drop the Gun, whack it in ANY way....... It WILL strip!!!

MY "temporary" _rig-job_ was Teflon tape. My more "permanent" _fix-job_ was JB Weld. 

My _repair_ was A NEW GUN, by a BETTER Manufacturer!!










http://www.dewaltdeals.com/Dewalt Screw Gun.jpg


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't do a lot of drywall either. I bought an AEG years ago just because it was the lightest I could find. Has worked great for about 20yrs now.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

MALCO.New.York said:


> The PROBLEM with today's DeWalt DWG is the PLASTIC Nosecone that mates with the METAL body.
> 
> Knock the Cone, drop the Gun, whack it in ANY way....... It WILL strip!!!
> 
> ...


I have that exact one. I bought mine used years ago. It was busted when I unsuspectingly bought it. It's not completely busted more of a nuisance than anything. It's not the plastic piece but the metal housing piece that holds the bit and screws to the body. Damn thing comes loose after about 50-100 screws. 

I have been thinking of loctiting it or finding a large lock washer. But I don't use it enough to remember to fix it.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

dicksdrywall said:


> Makita 6824, anyone using it? Seems nice a quiet and the flip down belt clip would get you in there a little closer.
> Talked to the guy at KMS and he says that Makita is discontinuing their corded screwguns (6824-6825) in favor of the lithium ion cordless.
> I need to replace my CRAP Rigid screwgun.


Great gun I've been using them for a few yrs now!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

JustaFramer said:


> I have that exact one. I bought mine used years ago. It was busted when I unsuspectingly bought it. It's not completely busted more of a nuisance than anything. It's not the plastic piece but the metal housing piece that holds the bit and screws to the body. Damn thing comes loose after about 50-100 screws.
> 
> I have been thinking of loctiting it or finding a large lock washer. But I don't use it enough to remember to fix it.



Yes!! Metal Ring on Cone to Plastic Body. I stated it backwards!!!


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

My cordless screwdriver is a Yankee. No batteries and no cords.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Bad Boy Biker said:


> My cordless screwdriver is a Yankee. No batteries and no cords.


Damn Yankee's..... :whistling


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> Damn Yankee's..... :whistling


 
I agree, but it is a fine tool. 

I am a Copperhead and I proudly fly the First National flag from the back of my scooter (18"x24") and my service truck (3'x5').


----------



## MakinDust (Sep 13, 2010)

*screw it to it*

my favorite screw gun is still my old black and decker 2037 i bought of craigslist for $30. its heavy and feels akward in your hand but it rarly wears out. it checked the serial # and it was made in 1993 and its still going strong. my boss has a few from back in the 80s he still uses. these things are so rugged you could probably pound nails with them.

i think i have 6 dewalt DW272s. they're ok. its the gun i compare all others to. in my opinion they were made to break but there arent alot of other options.

a coworker brought in one of those porter cable guns probably two years ago. the used it for the lids on one job then got rid of it. the front end was too chubby and was hard to get into corners.

a coworker and i bought 3 makita 6825s new off ebay. we were both bamboozled by the 6000 rpm gimmic and i liked the placement of the trigger lock. we were both initally happy with them but soon became annoyed. you need to remove the nosecone to back srews out they burn tips up pretty fast and the depth adjustment is very inconsistent. also, the belt clips break quickly. i really tired to like this gun but one day i was haging a garage in a town house and i brought my makita into the next unit and wrote "this gun is cursed" on the makita and threw it behind the rock pile.

ive got a 18v senco dura spin. i only really use it to tack up sheets on scaffold work or other high stuff. i cant see using just the senco. it dosnt have a real consistent depth setting and reversing screws is impossible. i cant recall ever trying but i think it'd be hard to get that thing into alotta corners. plus the screws are spendy compared to bulk screws. the guys i work with both have the 14v version but since that i got mine try always wanna use it. its a little heavier but itll do a whole great room and main floor of a house on one charge. my main problem is the belt clips wear out too fast. they break after 1-3 months. senco replaced the first few for free then i just bought a dozen for $.79 each to save myself the drive across town to get another in a month or two. i was joking for a while that now i have a year supply of belt clips. one more thing on the senco. its been dropped off the scaffold twice (2 sections up not by me) and its no worse for wear, still spits screws all day. maybe my results arent typical but i remember hearing it hit the ground both times and was pretty relieved when it was ok.

i just brought home a hilti SD4500. i havent got a chance to use it yet but it looks like a pretty nice tool. at least as good as the dewalt. i like the trigger lock, the 16foot cord, and the position of the dust ports. the handle also looks a little slimmer than the dewalts. when i first started hanging i saw some taper with one of the old hiltis with the hooked handle but he said it was junk so i stayed away from it. recently ive been hearing some good things about this gun and its the same price as the DW272 with a better warranty so i figured id give it a shot. 

ive also got a makita 18v cordless impact i uses if i need to go hang a patch somewhere in a Non-dust laden part of the house or for picking up the framers slack adding blocking where i need it. it also works awesome for hanging channel. 

as far as polish screw drivers go i started with a wallboard one it was ok. then i got a estwing, it was crap. called it the wall board wallop'er. then i got a vaughn with the clipped head and had that for years(still do) and it was the best yet. but then about a year ago i kept seeing old timers with elbow braces squaking about how it all came from swinging a hammer so i looked into getting a titamium hammer. i got the stilleto lather's axe. it was spendy but man is that thing sweet. guys sometimes give me a hard time for having such a fancy hammer but everyone whos tried it thinks its pretty slick. besides you've gotta work smarter not harder. plus im a short fella so that nail starter comes in really handy.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

^^^^^1st post of the year right there^^^^^


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

The DeWalt DC520KA is pretty amazing. I drive 2 1/2 deck screws all day with it on a couple of Nano batteries & it never even gets warm. Works great for drywall too.
Steve


----------

